

Show HN: Inspiration for startups that don't exist yet  - humanarity
https://reloadsurprise.appspot.com

======
gus_massa
[Off topic:

Hi! I read the pervious submissions of your site:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9208471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9208471)
(17 points, 7 days ago, 16 comments)

Here it's not usual that the submitter adds 5 top level comments. One comment
is fine if that add something interesting for the discussion. Two is strange,
but in same cases it's justified. Five is almost always too much.

Also, try to avoid onliners. It's very difficult to write good onliners and
they usually get downvoted. Try to express the same idea with more details and
with some support information.

]

~~~
humanarity
Thanks :)

What can I say I guess I'm just strange and not usual.

